# Bewitched KBG (GCI Test Plot)



## hannahbonetana (Jul 6, 2019)

Pete at GCI Turf started a test plot of four KBG varieties last fall. From recent videos, it would appear the Bewitched is significantly lighter in color than the other three (Midnight, Prosperity and Appalachian). From what i've read here, people claim it gets darker with age. His Bewitched would need to get significantly darker to be able to match the other three, assuming those three also don't get darker as they mature. All seem to have roughly identical NTEP scores for color in NC (where his test plot is). Bewitched was at the top of my list for a potential backyard reno. However, seeing it side by side with other varieties in a large scale test plot makes me question that decision, as color is one of the main reasons I'll be switching to KBG. Ideally I would check back in a year or two if he keeps the test plot going, however I'd like to start the reno this fall. Video linked for color reference.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqZlVqvbqKw


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2019)

Other than the rhizomes, the best part of KBG is the dark forest green color. So I would avoid that cultivar, everyone raves about midnight. Pete also mentioned in a recent video that he will release a KBG seed blend.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Interesting. The NTEP results don't show the same results. See below link table 14, page 49. Bewitched scored 7.4 on genetic color and Midnight 7.5. Is he selling a certain blend? I had trouble finding Bewitched last year so might be too expensive for his blend? I seeded bewitched for the shade tolerance.

https://ntep.org/ntep/data/kb05/kb05_11-10f/kb05_11-10f.pdf


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Bewitched colour does start out light. My second year bewitched is much darker than it was in its first year. It continues to darken each year and should eventually get as dark or darker than most other cultivars. Add to the fact that it's a slow grower and excellent in the shade makes bewitched one of if not the top bluegrass choice IMO.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Bewitched colour does start out light. My second year bewitched is much darker than it was in its first year. It continues to darken each year and should eventually get as dark or darker than most other cultivars. Add to the fact that it's a slow grower and excellent in the shade makes bewitched one of if not the top bluegrass choice IMO.


^+1
I can attest to this and provide photos from my yard, if necessary.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Bewitched colour does start out light. My second year bewitched is much darker than it was in its first year. It continues to darken each year and should eventually get as dark or darker than most other cultivars. Add to the fact that it's a slow grower and excellent in the shade makes bewitched one of if not the top bluegrass choice IMO.


Tell that to my wife, when im trying to convince her that our back yard needs to be unusable the last month of summer and all of fall. Not sure how im going to ever do a pure KBG stand when it takes so damn long to even walk on. The thought of telling my kids not to walk on the lawn for 4+ weeks, realistically 6-8+ weeks seems unaccompishable. I know it will be better in the long run, withstanding their destruction + swimming pools + slip n slides etc but its a hard sell reading these KBG 28+ day threads that look like my PRG lawn does in 4.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

If your looking for a dark kbg, take a look at mazama its very dark and no.1 in shade. I have bewitched in my blend and can't see color difference after 1 year it is as dark as the other two.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

So what is wrong with a KBG +PRG lawn? Best of both world... Fast to germinate and good spreading later..


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> So what is wrong with a KBG +PRG lawn? Best of both world... Fast to germinate and good spreading later..


This is a good option or a tttf & kbg. I just did a spring reno on my fromt yard with bewitched mazama bluebank with the shade tttf from seedsuperstore.

This is about 45 days but yours will be faster as soil temps will be better in the fall.

Another option if you have your heart set on all kbg is to do half your backyard this year and half next year. This way your kids still have a place to play and the wife will be happy the whole yard is not unusable. 
This is kinda what I did wi5h my backyard kbg reno. I renoed most of my backyard but then left about a quarter of my backyard for my dogs to go.


----------



## masci (Apr 26, 2019)

There are two bad things about PRG that I don't like. It grows fast as hell, and it can have crazy seed head production. The fast growth means 2x to 3x a week mowing if you are trying to keep it low mown, KBG cultivars are like half as fast to grow. The seed heads can be really annoying too, with a texture and brown color like straw.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > So what is wrong with a KBG +PRG lawn? Best of both world... Fast to germinate and good spreading later..
> ...


That may work, but its only 1k sqft so it seems dumb to do half now and half later. Maybe get away with half now and half in Spring since we can seed pretty well out here then with how cool we usually stay. Now if only i could get someone with Mazama to answer their damn emails. They have it near me, but 4 days apparently is too hard to answer an email about wanting to buy a bag of seed from a seed store. :evil:


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


Haha what place did you email? I emailed a place in Oregon over a week ago and haven't heard back either. Mazama is tough to get it appears.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > JDgreen18 said:
> ...


It was actually LH Seeds in Washington, did you find a source in Oregon that sold Mazama?
I was told that SSS will have Mazama sometime this month again for purchase. While SSS prices arent the best at least they answer their damn emails, I really dont understand how these small businesses succeed when they cant even respond "We'll get back to you shortly" within 48 hours.

Vista Seed has gone AWOL and just stopped responding mid conversation 2 weeks ago so that was disappointing.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Vista Seeds was who I emailed. Was trying to ask if they even sold to homeowners and if so if they would ship to Kansas but they never responded.


----------



## JAMin IN (May 30, 2018)

If you are looking for Mazama, try CD Ford (Ford and Sons). That is who I got my mine from. They are based in IL. Sell it in 10, 25, and 50 lbs bags. cdford.com


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> Vista Seeds was who I emailed. Was trying to ask if they even sold to homeowners and if so if they would ship to Kansas but they never responded.


Yea i dont think they ship to homeowners, but live barely an hour north of them and would totally drive down there to buy a bag, but again like you just silence. The initial emails said they might be able to work with me, then just silence. I'm probably not worth the hassle only buying 10 or 25# or whatever so get the silent treatment :lol:


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

JAMin IN said:


> If you are looking for Mazama, try CD Ford (Ford and Sons). That is who I got my mine from. They are based in IL. Sell it in 10, 25, and 50 lbs bags. cdford.com


^+1. Just got my Mazama from them. Shipping to Massachusetts sucked but oh well.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Timbo3985 said:


> JAMin IN said:
> 
> 
> > If you are looking for Mazama, try CD Ford (Ford and Sons). That is who I got my mine from. They are based in IL. Sell it in 10, 25, and 50 lbs bags. cdford.com
> ...


Why Mazama? I'm in Western Mass and Midnight seems to be perfect for me.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

JAMin IN said:


> If you are looking for Mazama, try CD Ford (Ford and Sons). That is who I got my mine from. They are based in IL. Sell it in 10, 25, and 50 lbs bags. cdford.com


Prefect thanks


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I bought some from long island cauliflower association last fall.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

MassHole said:


> Timbo3985 said:
> 
> 
> > JAMin IN said:
> ...


Mostly for the shade tolerance. My property is surrounded on all 4 sides by trees. And well, why not? I'm going from a NoMix and figured I'd give it shot. Any reason why I shouldn't?


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Timbo3985 said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> > Why Mazama? I'm in Western Mass and Midnight seems to be perfect for me.
> ...


Nope. Just interested in learning!


----------



## jhardy978 (Aug 6, 2019)

I am a Masshole myself. I am doing atotal reno soon, Mixing midnight and Mazama, have equal amounts of bright sunny areas with shady/semishady areas. I hear it mixes well.


----------

